# My Animals (caution:load warning)



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my animals. My dogs are Jack Russell terriers, named Rocky & jack. They are sisters even though they don't look the same, LOL. I also have 8 chinchillas. I can post pics of all of them if you want.
Peeps (my chinchilla) is in my apartment with me though. Peep's mom passed away when she was 1 week old and I had to raise her myself. Every 2 hours she had to be fed, day and night for 2 months. I had to carry her everywhere, literally because she needed the warmth and even to just hear my heart beat because chins can die if they don't have constant warmth. She weighed 38 grams. I love her to death, she is spoiled rotten and knows it. So that's why she is in my apartment with me.

My dad helped me build a chin room. There very own chinchilla safe room so they can run around and I don't have to worry. When we started the chin room it was just a cold dark basement and we build the walls, everything. I didn't even know how to use the hammer, LOL. Now I do!

Rocky


Rocky & Jack


Peeps



Building Chin Room

Finished Chin Room


Jack


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Awwwwww! cute animals..love the dogs thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

aww...they're all so adorable!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Great photos. They're adorable. I've heard that Jack Russels make great pets indoor and outdoor. 

I knew someone that had a chinchilla, it was a sweet little critter. Thanks for sharing


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

That chin is one of the most cuttest things i have ever seen. Its like a perfect little ball!! I heard they smell like ferrets...do they?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool pets ')


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We almost got a jack Russell a few years back.There was a ad in the paper and when we called they said we could stop by the next day at noon and we were the only one who had called on him so far. We got there at 11:50 and they were giving him away to someone else who had called them that morning. The wife of the family picking up the dog didn't even get out of their van to look at the dog. It mad me sick to think that someone could give a dog away to someone who wasnt even willing to take the energy to get out of a van to check out the dog before picking it up. Esp a dog like a jack russell that has high energy.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Lovely, so nice to see you loving your pets so. What exactly is a chinchilla? I have never seen one, looks kinda like a cross between a rabbit and an Australian possum?? Please don't be mad at my ignorance! Great pics


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 



> That chin is one of the most cuttest things i have ever seen. Its like a perfect little ball!! I heard they smell like ferrets...do they?


Peeps really is over weight. I have so stop feeing her so many treats, LOL I missed so much sleep raising her. I think I did a good job raising her, a ton of work but wound't change it for the world. I posted of pic of Peeps at the bottom, she was about 2 to 3 weeks old here and you can see how tiny my baby was.
The chins have absolutely no bad smell. Actually they don't smell at all. I've had rabbits and guinea pigs, ferrets, they all smelt bad. That is the best part of having chins. I have a room full of them and still there is no smell. But I do a lot of cleaning and taking care of them. I think they could probably go a week to 1 weeks without cleaning and not have a smell.



> I've heard that Jack Russell’s make great pets indoor and outdoor.


Yes, they love the outdoors very much. They run around like wild maniacs, stomping threw the garden, getting muddy, barking ect. Jack Russell’s are animals you MUST play with, no exceptions. They are not like other dogs, they need some kind of exercising and activity, playing kong, ect. They can not be a snap decision purchase. Jack Russell’s are beyond hyper. They are constantly in trouble! They are like tornados running through the house all the time, never walking always jumping up and down. There is not a moment’s peace around here. But buying Rocky and Jack are the best thing that I every did. I love them with all my heart. We got them when they were three weeks old. They were malnutrition and would have died if we didn't get them when we did. Something happened to their mom and the people could not afford to buy them food. Jack almost died because she was SEVRLY malnutrition.



> What exactly is a chinchilla? I have never seen one, looks kinda like a cross between a rabbit and an Australian possum?? Please don't be mad at my ignorance! Great pics


Of course Im won't be mad, don't be silly, LOL. Well chinchillas are part rodent actually they think. Some people are going to try to categorize chinchillas in their own class. But the one thing that make them unique is their fur. They are EXTREMELY soft. Almost too soft because you don't want to stop petting them. I have not felt any animals softer then them.



> We almost got a jack Russell a few years back. There was a ad in the paper and when we called they said we could stop by the next day at noon and we were the only one who had called on him so far. We got there at 11:50 and they were giving him away to someone else who had called them that morning. The wife of the family picking up the dog didn't even get out of their van to look at the dog. It mad me sick to think that someone could give a dog away to someone who wasn’t even willing to take the energyto get out of a van to check out the dog before picking it up. Esp a dog like a jack Russell that has high energy.


Wow, they are in for a rude awakening. A lot of jacks are unfortunatelt returned because of there hyper behaviour and it's sad. When I new I as getting them I was running to there door. LOL It's too bad you didn't get that dog. Did you end up getting a dog or jack russell later?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Did you end up getting a dog or jack russell later?


We ended up getting a pekingese from the local shelter a week later. We also had a male Afghan at the time. Both since have died from old age or typical problems related to older dogs. We now have a Sheltie and another Afghan. We were at lots of dog shows and studied up on lots of types of dogs so we knew what to expect. Both Afghans and Pekes are real self centerd dogs and only want you when they want attention. Very strong willed and the afghans are very sneaky.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Aww!!! Sorry you lost them. I've had so many dogs pass away from old age too. I've had dogs around me my whole life. I hate saying this but out of all the dogs I have owned I have never loved a dog as much as these two nut balls. They are just soooo sooo bad, full of energy but they crave attention. They are so jealous of each other if we are petty one and not the other. The jealous one sort of slides there way in front of the other, LOL.

I’m not sure what a Sheltieis, I've never herd of that. I’m going to have to look that up on the net. What color is the Afghan you have now? Do you have any pics of your dogs? I would LOVE to see them. That pekingese sounds like it was cute and spoiled.

I had an Afghan too named Foxy, she was which, beautiful dog. No exactly the brightest can of peas, actually far from it but that was the best part of her, it's what made her unique and I loved her very much.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sheltie is short for sheltland sheepdog. They look like a small lassie (collie)









The Afghan is blond or light tan.









A picture of tally (our peke that is now gone)








I dont have any digital pictures of our affie that has passed away or the other peke/pug mix that I havent mentioned. They died before digital photos were common. 

Its fun seeing how much personality each dog has and how they can be as different as people.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pets doodles  My bro has a dog that looks almost exactly like Rocky. Love his hat


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

what sweet puppies! I love dogs so very much. I know I've posted this before, but this is my parent's male miniature schnauzer Rocket. His mom (my dog) looks similar, but much slimmer and an inch or 2 shorter. Amazing what a difference a pound or 2 makes in miniature dogs...she looks like a dainty little thing next to him. When I go home for x-mas I'll try to get pics of both dogs and the 2 tortoises they have.

This is Rocket!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh wow, they are adorable. I love the Afghan, we used to cut my Afghan's hair like that too. That pic sure reminds me of her. I love the Tally's tongue. That is such a cute picture. 
Rocket is so cute, I love her toy. Where did you come up with the name Rocket?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

That sheltie is beautiful, Fish_doc!! I like the others too!


----------



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

*Chinchillas*

Hi I love your chinchilla - I literally grow up with mine - it was 20 years old when it died last year. I am trying to find if I have a picture of her - Mary Lou - somewhere to post it...wow a own room for your chinchillas :-D thats something! Mine used to live in my app with me and was running around whenever I was at home - tell me about chinchillasafe, I had to remove every cabel, palnts etc to a safe place...so when I think of it my living room was more her room than mine. And I kind of potty trained her  like a cat!...your post just brought back some nice memories and I can fully understan why you love you chinchis!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

So chinchillas are actually cuddly then? Usually in the store they seem a bit nippy. But its the same with birds until you get them home and get them use to being near people.
And your talking with someone who has rats, and a gunnie pig so you can be honest. LOL


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i want a chincilla! they're so cool!!! My mom hates rodents but chins are very clean, or so i've heard. Friend of my brother used to have a ferret, it would climb up your shirt and lick your face but they smell terrible


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Doodles said:


> Oh wow, they are adorable. I love the Afghan, we used to cut my Afghan's hair like that too. That pic sure reminds me of her. I love the Tally's tongue. That is such a cute picture.
> Rocket is so cute, I love her toy. Where did you come up with the name Rocket?


Well, at first we were going to call him velcro because he wouldn't get his teeth out of anything as a puppy. Then when he got a little older he's run up and down the halls and around everything for hours. Daylight was about like someone lighting a fuse, and off he went...ZOOM! So Rocket, it was.


----------



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

...chinchillas never smell, even their poo is dry and doesn't stink ;-)


----------

